# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > المنتدى القانوني >  >  صلاح قوش متهم بتقويض النظام الدستوري

## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*النيابة تتهم" قوش" بتقويض النظام الدستورى 



وجهت النيابة المختصة الاحد تهماً تتعلق بتقويض النظام الدستوري والدعوة لمعارضة السلطة الحاكمة بالعنف او استخدام القوة الجنائية وخرق قانون مكافحة الارهاب لمدير جهاز الامن والمخابرات الاسبق الفريق صلاح قوش واللواء صلاح احمد عبدالله .صلاح قوش صور من الارشيف تعود لنوفمبر عام 2007 خلال مشاركته في الوفد الحكومي لمفاوضات السلام في دارفور بسرت ليبيا 
وسجل قوش اعتراضا صريحا من داخل القفص على التهم وابلغ القاضى مباشرة بنيته استئناف الاتهامات.
وعقدت جلسة الاحد وسط اجراءات امنية مشددة وحضور مكثف لذوى المتهمين وقررت المحكمة توجيه التهم عقب اكتمال التحريات الاولية التي قامت بها للجنه التحقيق المكلفة من وزير العدل باشراف قاضي جنايات الخرطوم وسط أسامة احمد عبدالله الذي قرر ايضا تمديد حبس قوش ومرافيقه لمدة اسبوع لاحالة ملف القضية الى المحكمة.
وتقع الاتهامات تحت طائلة المواد (21/ 50/ 63) من القانون الجنائي والتي تصل عقوبتها الى الاعدام او السجن المؤبد او السجن والغرامة مع امكانية مصادرة الممتلكات فضلا عن المواد (5/6) من قانون مكافحة الارهاب .
وهتف مجموعة من الحاضرين فى ساحة المحكمة قائلين (بالروح بالدم نفديك يا قوش) لحظة دخوله الى القاعة .

(منقول)
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*مشكووور ابراهيم على مجهودك يــ رائع 
*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*ملخص الجلسة الاولي لمحاكمة قوش

محـــــــاكــــمــة صلاح قوش #

التفاصيل :
كان من المفترض ان تتم فجر الاثنين جلسة محاكمة الفريق صلاح قوش رئيس جهاز الامن ومجموعته لكن وبعد أن ...قامت بعض الصحف بنشر الخبر تم عقد الجلسه يوم الاحد الموافق 19 مايو بعد أن وردت الى الاجهزة الامنيه أن هناك تجمعات كبيرة من أسر المتهمين وأهلهم حشدوا خصيصا للحضور الى المحكمة تضامنا مع المتهمين , مما اضطر السلطات لقطع الطريق أمام التجمع المتوقع وقامت بشكل عاجل في الاتصال بالمحكمة واعلانها بضرورة عقد الجلسة يوم الاحد وقد تم الامر حيث انعقدت المحكمة في القسم الاوسط بالخرطوم (الجنوبي) سابقا) وسط حراسة مشددة وبأسلحة متطورة مما جعل أن الحضور بالتعليق (وجهوا هذا السلاح لتحرير ابوكرشوله).

وقد لاحظ القاضي أن ملف الاتهام لم يكن مكتملا مما اضطر رئيس هيئة الاتهام ليقول أنهم يحتاجون الى 3 أسابيع لاستجواب الشهود لان هناك بينات غير مكتملة.

هيئة الدفاع برئاسة الاستاذ نبيل أديب اعترضت وقالت ان المتهمين ظلوا لقرابة السبعة شهور وأن هناك مماطلة وتسويف تجاه موكليها, وبعد اعتراض هيئة الدفاع أتاح القاضي الفرصة للمتهمين وقد تحدث الفريق معاش صلاح قوش والذي أوضح أن المحكمة سياسية في المقام الاول وأنه لايخاف منها ولامن تبعاتها وأنه يتوقع أي نوع من الحكم من هذه المحكمة وهو جاهز لذلك, ووصف لجنة التحقيق بأنها عبارة عن دمي يتم تحريكها من على البعد وأن حديثها متضارب والاسئلة ركيكة وغير مسنودة على أي شيء , وأنه مورست عليه ضغوط شديدة أثناء التحقيق وهدف المحكمة بهذه الطريقه هي اغتياله معنويا وجسديا , وأن غرض هذه المحكمة مفضوح بالنسبة له والغرض من ذلك تصفية حسابات في صالح جهات أخرى لاتريد أن تفصح عن نفسها لكنه يعلمها جيدا وخبر أمرها. 

وقال قوش أنه خلال فترة الثلاثة اسابيع الماضية ظل في حالة حبس انفرادي, بعد أن تم تحويلة من جهاز الامن واستمر حرمانه من كل حقوقه المكفولة وفقا للقانون , كما تحدث عن الفساد المنتشر وان المحكمة مغلوب على أمرها.

كذلك تحدث اللواء أمن معاش صلاح أحمد عبدالله وقال ان اللجنة التي تحقق معه لاعلاقة لها بالقيم المهنية أو الاخلاقية وأنها ضعيفة في عملها , وليس لديها اشياء متسقة من خلال التحقيق وكأنها تعمل بلاخطط.

بعد ذلك اتيحت الفرصة للاستاذ نبيل أديب رئيس هيئة الدفاع والاستاذ الطيب العباسي والذي قال : هناك انعدام في الحيادية لان الشاكي هو جهاز الامن وأنه هو الخصم والمحقق وان النيابه في هذه الحالة لاصوت لها لان اللجنة المشكلة عليها فيتو من جهاز الامن علما بأن اللجنة بها اربعة أعضاء هم ضباط في جهاز الامن , وانه كان يتوقع ان تكون هناك لجنة (الخصوم الشريفة) وهي معدومة في هذة القضية وشدد على أن هناك جهات تسعى لعرقلة سير القضية وتعمل لتوريط المحكمة. ومضى ليقول في ظل دولة ترفع شعار الاسلام وتقول أن القانون مستمد من الشريعة الاسلامية فهي تمنع المتهمين من أداء شعائرهم الدينية مثل صلاة الجمعة. وأضاف بأن هناك مخالفات قانونية ودستورية في حقوق المتهمين وأنهم تقدموا بطعن دستوري لان المتهمين يعانون من أمراض خطيرة وأن المتهم الاول الفريق معاش صلاح قوش تعرض لنوبتي قلب خطيرتين مما اضطر السلطات لادخاله للعناية المركزة مرتين.

في ختام الجلسة أصدر القاضي أمرا بمنح الشاكي مدة أسبوع من تاريخه وقال أنه حال عدم احضار بينات قوية أو ملف مكتمل للقضية فانه سيقوم بشطب القضية واطلاق سراح المتهمين.

هذا وقد لوحظ الاحتشاد العفوي من أسر المتهمين وعشائرهم رغم الاجراءات الامنية المشددة التي فرضت , وقد أدى ذلك لعرقلة خروج المتهمين وأثناء ذلك هتف البعض (يسقط نظام الظلم).

أحد الحضور من اصدقاء الفريق معاش قوش حاول التضامن معه في محنته فقال له قوش بدأت أشعر بما فعلت وان الله وضعني في هذا الموقف وأن هؤلاء الناس أعطوني الفرصة لاجلس مع نفسي لأتطهر من ذنوبي

(منقول)
*

----------

